# pop trunk?



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any1 kno where i can get a poptrunk kit at ? 84 cutlass


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

there isnt a kit....

2 linear actuators, some wire, and limiting switches are all u need


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

get one from a caddie an 80's model and a switch and a relay you will be set homie :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

where do i get the actuators?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.google.com

www.selectproducts.com

flea market.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 17 2005, 01:21 AM~4221952
> *where do i get the actuators?
> *


http://www.autoloc.com/products.lasso


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i got mine from audio express here in vegas. 120 bucks installed, for my 81 cutty


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Nov 17 2005, 01:02 AM~4222533
> *i got mine from audio express here in vegas. 120 bucks installed, for my 81 cutty
> *



for a trunk popper??? wow thats highway robbery....


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

you talkin' about motorized trunk lift, or just popping your trunk open from a button or remote? if your just popping it open, go to a junk yard or napa and get a mid 80's trunk solinoid. any g body one will work. it simply bolts on with one 10mm bolt and run a wire to a push button off 12 volts. 
junk yard ones should run $20.00 max. 
if your going motorized, use the linear actuators.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 17 2005, 04:29 AM~4222855
> *for a trunk popper??? wow thats highway robbery....
> *


indeed, when i can get power door lock actuators, everything needed to install them, an alarm, and remote start, installed for 400 bux including installation, yea, i think he got raped horribly.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 18 2005, 07:16 PM~4235306
> *indeed, when i can get power door lock actuators, everything needed to install them, an alarm, and remote start, installed for 400 bux including installation, yea, i think he got raped horribly.
> *



indeed...maybe he just ment the trunk solenoids.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

nowadays pop trunk isnt just pushing your trunk release button= it is having a motorized trunk that works off your switch u install-u can get cheap actuators like autoloc or other bullshit brands that have that cheap ass removable tip, but if u want to keep it strong use warner/thompson actuators- they are 150-175 each depending on what size u need -ost smart people use 6 inch to get them up all they way-unless its an ols school in which u will need 8's or 10's.to do it right u need 2 of them, one for each hinge. like ol buddy said bout tha switch, jus get one off an old cadillac- but u dont even need a relay-just send power and ground to the switch and wire up the actuator and there it goes- its actually cheaper than buying relays :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








THIS TYPE OF PLAYA SHIT IS REALLY FOR SLABS, CUZ I PUT THIS ON MY FLEETWOOD WITH 4 PUMPS AND ENDED UP BREAKING MY ACTUATORS BECAUSE OF ALL THE BOUNCING FROM THA JUICED UP LO-LO- I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND FOR LOW-RIDERS


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I think we all know what they are bro, its just that the person who started this thread "AS USUAL" didnt put any real information of what they are doing / wanted to do.

I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I think actuators for this use is quite homosexual and tacky. But hey, thats me.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I got a new universal AutoLoc one from Ebay for my 66 for like 80 bucks


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

ACTUATORS MAKE ALL KINDS OF PLAYA SHIT- U RIDING WITH YA HEATER AND DONT WANT THE COPS TO FIND IT???TAKE OUT YA AIRBAG IN DA DASH AND MAKE A STASH SPOT WIT AN ACTUATOR- HIDE THE SWITCH SO THEY DONT SEE IT WELL, AND POP OPEN YA SHIT- ALSO WORKS GOOD FOR THE COCAINE AND HYDRO DEALERS TO STASH THEY STUFF- ALSO USE THEM TO RECLINE YOUR FIFTH WHEEL,POP YOUR FRONT END UP AND DOWN, ALL KINDS OF SHIT- . THE WHOLE POP TRUNK MOVEMENT IS BLOWING UP, WHAT BETTER WAY TO REPRESENT YA CLICK, CLUB, OR HOOD BY DRAGGIN YA FIFTH, RAISING YA TRUNK WITH GLOW INSIDE AND BREAKIN EM OFF. MOST WHITE PEOPLE OR DEDICATED LOWRIDERS AREN'T GONNA UNDERSTAND THIS- MAINLY FOR THA BALLERS AND PIMPS WHO GOT CASH TO BLOW AND SGHOW OFF ALL THE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN THEY RIDE- KINDA LIKE A MOBILE CAR SHOW


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 19 2005, 02:52 PM~4238847
> *ACTUATORS MAKE ALL KINDS OF PLAYA SHIT- U RIDING WITH YA HEATER AND DONT WANT THE COPS TO FIND IT???TAKE OUT YA AIRBAG IN DA DASH AND MAKE A STASH SPOT WIT AN ACTUATOR- HIDE THE SWITCH SO THEY DONT SEE IT WELL, AND POP OPEN YA SHIT- ALSO WORKS GOOD FOR THE COCAINE AND HYDRO DEALERS TO STASH THEY STUFF- ALSO USE THEM TO RECLINE YOUR FIFTH WHEEL,POP YOUR FRONT END UP  AND DOWN, ALL KINDS OF SHIT- . THE WHOLE POP TRUNK MOVEMENT IS BLOWING UP, WHAT BETTER WAY TO REPRESENT YA CLICK, CLUB, OR HOOD BY DRAGGIN YA FIFTH, RAISING YA TRUNK WITH GLOW INSIDE AND BREAKIN EM OFF.  MOST WHITE PEOPLE OR DEDICATED LOWRIDERS AREN'T GONNA UNDERSTAND THIS- MAINLY FOR THA BALLERS AND PIMPS WHO GOT CASH TO BLOW AND SGHOW OFF ALL THE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN THEY RIDE- KINDA LIKE A MOBILE CAR SHOW
> *


I wonder if you could use an actuator to operate your CapsLock button?

Oh, we understand it, that's what makes it so funny... :roflmao:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

LOL - U A FUNNY GUY


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 19 2005, 02:55 PM~4238873
> *LOL - U A FUNNY GUY
> *


I wasn't trying to be...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

MUST COME NATURAL WHEN U POST UP ON HERE- IM NOT AN OG AS U CAN SEE WITH MY POSTS, BUT I AM BASS FANATIC JUS LIKE THA REST OF THESE PEOPLE UP IN HERE AND CHECKING OUT WHO KNOWS THEIR SHIT


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 19 2005, 03:02 PM~4238903
> *MUST COME NATURAL WHEN U POST UP ON HERE- IM NOT AN OG AS U CAN SEE WITH MY POSTS, BUT I AM BASS FANATIC JUS LIKE THA REST OF THESE PEOPLE UP IN HERE AND CHECKING OUT WHO KNOWS THEIR SHIT
> *


Seems as though you are a ALL CAPS fanatic as well... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i got a 3 foot actuator off my old sat. dish..


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Lol--- :roflmao: 
I see u take the caps lock serious- Well how u like me now?????

Here goes a caps lock blowjob for your caps lock hard-on.
:worship:
Ever get wild and crazy every now and then and KEEP CAPS LOCK ON???
You should try it some time and relieve some of that stress u have....

Keep it gangsta g, hold it down for ya town- if u even know what that means


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 19 2005, 03:19 PM~4238994
> *Lol--- :roflmao:
> I see u take the caps lock serious- Well how u like me now?????
> 
> ...


Do you roll in reverse with the doors open too?

You strike me as that kind of guy...

You know, the guy that want's to be like the guys in the rap videos on BET... :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess every wanna be baller wants to be like fiddy cent these days. But what do I know, im in the catagory "MOST WHITE PEOPLE"..... I guess. But take heed now, people on this forum dont like folks who play the race card, it shows they're clearly not about being a part of the lowrider community. So, needless to say you've shown your face card.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

U definetly on the wrong track homie-i said MOST white people- seriously.
Most of them in houston are being raised all scary and paranoid-or going country with boots and rockies and wranglers- u know damn well they aren't into anything that we are talking about- This was about pop trunk, and obviously its something u are not aware of yet,therefore its seems gay to a few people in here that obviously hasn't had shit to be able to show off in transit-i could give 2 fucks what others think- i havent made any race slugz up in here and also not claimed any race- but yet senior cracker seems to think i might be a minority-damn u are way off track- kinda like the one track minds that have been portrayed up in here. Come on , seriously, is there anything u guys can be doing together besides gangin up on what u think is "right way" of doing shit in this world???golf, bowling, or maybe horseshoes- how about ping pong???or some bridge??crockett??there are enough of u here to make a good team for yourselves.WHO GIVES A FUCK IF I AM BOLD WHEN I TYPE- MAYBE I GAIN MORE UNWANTED ATTENTION BY BEING SO BOLD, maybe i should listen to sr. cracker about getting an actuator for the cap lock . Have a nice day and say hello to bettie-sue and donna -jo for me..


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

actuators are old, people have been doing that forever. nothing new here, I know I was surprised to even hear about it anymore, I thought it had gone the way of Fleckstone and pink "HOTT" stickers. OH, wait...it did :around:


No one was ganging up on you, you clearly asked to get clowned on because you posted like a retard, and no one will dispute that. If you dont understand what you said wrong in the first place, then nevermind.


btw who is bettie-sue and donna-jo  :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

<--- Sr. Cracker :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 19 2005, 12:42 PM~4238798
> *I think we all know what they are bro, its just that the person who started this thread "AS USUAL" didnt put any real information of what they are doing / wanted to do.
> 
> I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I think actuators for this use is quite homosexual and tacky.  But hey, thats me.
> *


well, i can see if they are an 80 year old man, and would rather not lift a trunk lid, one less thing they have to do throughout the day, but seriously, stop being lazy azz's.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 20 2005, 11:44 PM~4246249
> *well, i can see if they are an 80 year old man, and would rather not lift a trunk lid, one less thing they have to do throughout the day, but seriously, stop being lazy azz's.
> *


will you stfu already? i've already deleted several of your useless posts tonight..and i look forward to deleting more :cheesy: 






















:uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

get him 1ofakind! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

.....


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

paul wall is white and he is the trunk poppin king


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Nov 22 2005, 01:06 PM~4255030
> *paul wall is white and he is the trunk poppin king
> *


You just proved the point that it doesn't matter what color you are, 
you can still be an idiot... :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Nov 22 2005, 11:06 AM~4255030
> *paul wall is white and he is the trunk poppin king
> *




Paul wall, the peoples chump! :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 22 2005, 11:22 AM~4255125
> *You just proved the point that it doesn't matter what color you are,
> you can still be an idiot...  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMIESFORCHRIST (Nov 22, 2005)

trade tour car in for a real cadillac thats allready equiped with pop trunk??


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

paul wall aint tha king of poppin trunks- and brahma u need to quit talkin down on this shit mannn- aint nobody give a fuck what u old ass hillbillies think- if u didnt know this shit is major down here in texas- i guess once u establish a setup in your car worth bragging about or claim ya hood cuz u got them nuts to show off ya pride, then u will understand why pop trunk is so lovely- untill then, quit being such a hater on all this texas shit, its really getting old g, JUST LIKE U- i aint shootin no slugz at u, but seriously calm tha fuck down homie-quit being a masterbator hater and become a poppin trunk pussy penetrator- gets some spice in that old life- u too bland


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

***** shut the fuck up......

poppin trunk is old as fuck and played out...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

well i dont think so, and im puttin 1 on my car, thats all i know!!! u could think wut ya want, but i will be poppin trunk on u haters!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 22 2005, 08:24 PM~4258265
> *paul wall aint tha king of poppin trunks- and brahma u need to quit talkin down on this shit mannn- aint nobody give a fuck what u old ass hillbillies think- if u didnt know this shit is major down here in texas- i guess once u establish a setup in your car worth bragging about or claim ya hood cuz u got them nuts  to show off ya pride, then u will understand why pop trunk is so lovely- untill then, quit being such a hater on all this texas shit, its really getting old g, JUST LIKE U-  i aint shootin no slugz at u, but seriously calm tha fuck down homie-quit being a masterbator hater and become a poppin  trunk pussy penetrator- gets some spice in that old life- u too bland
> *


Are you STILL going on about this? :roflmao: 

This thread was better off deleted... :uh: 

I think it needs a lock on it now... :cheesy:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

braingetter......brain getter??? more like needs a damn brain! you aint gettin no brains talking like you are better then everyone. you are a stereotypical raceist peice of crap, get the hell off this site! we are all here for cars, you are here to talk shit. you wanna say white people dont understand and your gonna call us ******** and hicks or whatever.......keep it up, your a weak dude. i have done that shit on my rides and i live in nebraska, oh what you gonna say i live on a farm now? yea i know you have no clue what omaha is like cause your too damn busy talking shit, i normally dont say much to people but you done hit a nerve with me sayin that shit, this thread is about linear actuators and you turned it into showing that youe are ignorent and raceist! you are probably rollin your moms ride or a fucking geo metro or something gay like that, talking about what you THINK you have. keep dreaming and let the rest of us get back to sharing information, thats what this is here for! to share info. brian is a asset to this page and has lots of good info and you are running your mouth to him, hes post more info in one day then your pea size brain will ever post in your next 3 lifes! you know alot of people want to say what i just said and dont wanna but you pissed this "*******" off! raceist peice of shit. damn, people always starting shit........ fucking ****.


so anyone got any GOOD REAL info on these such as how to re latch the trunk when you bring it back down? 

this "hick" would like to know so i can do it when im harvesting corn and feeding my cows in my wranglers and boots while driving on my dirt roads and getting my "BRAINS" from JOANN.......


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

How did this topic get unlocked????

g-bodys-n-llacs if you have a specific question concerning this topic, feel free to make a new thread about it...


----------

